# Ghost



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Just seeing if anyone here believes in them. I know weird poll but hey, i was looking through pictures on line. Some look real.

Comments please to go with your vote please.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea i do through alot of experience.....complicated so its too hard to type it all out on here unless its a huge 500 page report, haha


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

yeh i also beleave in them especially after watching the movie poltergeist.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> yeh i also beleave in them especially after watching the movie poltergeist.
> [snapback]1180907[/snapback]​


dude id be scared to see what you see has much has you drink..lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Not a believer


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I was never convinced of them til I experienced them in real life. Now Im a believer. However, Hollywood builds them up to be way more than they really are, but I suppose thats just natural with hollywood.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I was never convinced of them til I experienced them in real life. Now Im a believer. However, Hollywood builds them up to be way more than they really are, but I suppose thats just natural with hollywood.
> [snapback]1180928[/snapback]​


What was your experience?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I was never convinced of them til I experienced them in real life. Now Im a believer. However, Hollywood builds them up to be way more than they really are, but I suppose thats just natural with hollywood.
> ...


ya you cant just say that and leave it alone..lol lets hear the story..


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

until I see or experience one I dont believe......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Ill make it short...or else it'll be a novel. My first job was as a technician in my high school's theatre. It's said that every theatre (not movie theaters) are haunted by ghosts. I was told that my schools theatre in particular was haunted but never believed it. Then my freshmen year I worked the fall production. I had to work up in the clouds (the area above the audience where lighting instruments are hung). Every tech uses whats called a TelEx/ClearCom headset to speak to eachother. It just so happened that mine kept going in and out and kept breaking up. At times it would go out for minutes at a time. It was during those minutes that I would feel the floor boards creak around me as if someone was walking towards me. The building was built back in the 70s, so you could imagine that when wood that old is walked on, it creaks and you feel everything. The light was minimal up where I was basically the excess reflection of light from stage. When I would look I couldnt see anyone. I eventually just shrugged it off. Come the summer going into my sophomore year of high school, I was asked to work maintnance. I was working originally with another tech and my teacher. However my teacher had a meeting to go to and the other tech had to go take senior portraits. So Im alone in the building sitting center stage fixing eletrical connectors when I hear the stage start to creak. I look up to see whos there. No one, _as usual_. I dismiss it as the building settling. Then the creaking picks up as if someone is walking towards me. I look again, and only this time the sound continues and the "walking" keeps coming towards me. At this point Im like







and then the walking turns into running. Whatever this thing was, was running fast around me. George is the name of the ghost in the theatre. I finally gave in to the belief and was like "George stop it!" and he/it jumps to a complete stop right behind me. And then a second later he brushed right next to me and I get this really cold chill. From that point on I eventually started see them. My teacher only mentions of one ghost. But over the course of the 5 years I put into that building (one year was my 8th grade year) I had seen 3 different ones. The last one was the scariest one of all. And I swore to never go back to that building alone. It was a 2 day thing. The first day was at night time during a football game. I was told to go get an extension cord out of the building. So I went with a friend of mine to go. The building is of course dark cause its like 8 at night and somehow upon entering the house (where the audience sits) there was a single pin light (small light that lights up the walkway aisles) shining on this mass of something. It looked like a huge guy just sitting. He was grey in color. My friend had entered the house through another entrance. I got the hell out of there and went into the lobby. My friend came back and was like "Did you see that?" In disbelief she saw it too I asked "What?" and she told me what she saw...perfect match to what I did. This time we went back in together and saw it still! We turn on the lights which take 10 seconds to come on at full. As the lights came on the guy disappeared. Fast forward to day 2. I was in the lighting booth with my friend after school going through some lighting stuff. We decided to work on it later and started heading down the stairs when all of a sudden the building shook really bad. All of a sudden one of the small medal square doors we have in the booth gets kicked open...we took off and head towards our teachers office scared as all hell and asked her if she felt it. She thought we had gone crazy and didnt believe what we told her. She back to look at the door...and it was kicked off its top hinge. Screw was still hanging in the hinge and everything.

So thats just 2 instances of the many multiple ones Ive had. See told you they were long.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > rchan11 said:
> ...


lol thats scary man but any more stories it would have been the bible


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i got goose bumps,i dont know if i can sleep tonite,karen come over and we can watch comedies all night and make some popcorn


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Karen...Now I won't be able to sleep at night.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thats just what i want to hear at 2am when im about to sleep, and to make it worse iv got hockey shirts hanging from the walls that look like ghosts.....yeh im a p*ssy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its good I leave out the others. I had one incident where I went out the door from offstage to the hallway and there was this dude full blown 1930s attire. Business suit/coat, top hat, breif case, the works...just leaning up against the wall. He was a see-through brown. I was like "hello?" and he just kept starring at me. I blinked and he disappeared. Mind you this was 2 years later after I had seen him at my friends house following me up the stairs at night. Her house is kiddie corner to my school.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ghosts must like you for some reason Karen.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i voted no i dont believe in life after death but thats my opinion


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Ghosts must like you for some reason Karen.
> [snapback]1181021[/snapback]​


THEY'RE PERVS!









i dont believe.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

I once woke up from a deep sleep to find a infinatly dark "shadow" to the left of my bed. I just froze with instant fear realizing that the "shadow" was not part of my normal life. It's hard to explain but the "shadow" was cold, not the whole room just the "shadow". This sounds crazy but I just knew it was Satan....I don't know how I knew but I was 100% confident that it was Lucifer. It was like looking into a black hole.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Thanks Karen...Now I won't be able to sleep at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mrbmum33 said:


> I once woke up from a deep sleep to find a infinatly dark "shadow" to the left of my bed. I just froze with instant fear realizing that the "shadow" was not part of my normal life. It's hard to explain but the "shadow" was cold, not the whole room just the "shadow". This sounds crazy but I just knew it was Satan....I don't know how I knew but I was 100% confident that it was Lucifer. It was like looking into a black hole.
> [snapback]1181414[/snapback]​


Black ones are never a good sign


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mrbmum33 said:
> 
> 
> > I once woke up from a deep sleep to find a infinatly dark "shadow" to the left of my bed. I just froze with instant fear realizing that the "shadow" was not part of my normal life. It's hard to explain but the "shadow" was cold, not the whole room just the "shadow". This sounds crazy but I just knew it was Satan....I don't know how I knew but I was 100% confident that it was Lucifer. It was like looking into a black hole.
> ...


why?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

henry 79 said:



> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > mrbmum33 said:
> ...


They typically give off enormous amounts of negative energy.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

U guys are crzyyyyyyy.lol j/p Ghosts are freaky







GOod thing I have a tank running all that noise puts me to sleep right away without thinking. Nice and not quite in the dark.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

late 1 night i walked to my local petrol station about 1 am.It is about a mile walk across a large field.Half way across the field i felt like there was someone else there it was scary as i was alone.The next thing i knew there was a tall man in a black suit and top hat walked right in front of me with a lady wearing a victorian dress, pushing a really old fashioned pram.It was very quiet, the man turned looked at me then carried on walking, with i think his wife and baby.When i seen them i swear it got misty around them then they just disapeared i seen them clearly for 5 seconds.I didn,t walk back across the field i took the long route home through the streets.I promise this story is 100% true i can remember there clothes they must have been from the victorian period. It was really scary but i didn,t feel in danger, when the man looked at me i looked the other way as i didn,t want to see his face that was the worst part


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm believe in empirical science and rational reasoning - give me solid evidence, and I'll believe in ghosts. Until then I don't.
Doesn't mean I say so-called supernatural things don't happen - but those that do can be explained rationally...


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I do not believe in ghosts per say, but I strongly believe in presences if that makes any sense. It's like when you have an overwhelming need to leave a certain place because it feels very bad there, kinda like its evil or somthing. Me and a couple a chicks that I know went to a place called caryville, near where I used to live. There was supposedly a haunted schoolhouse where a boy had died or somthing. So we decided to look for it. Well we went looking for it and sure enough, after driving for like an hour at 1:30am we find the damn place. It was across from an old methodist church in the middle of nowhere(perfect setting right). The only light out there was a big barn light by the church. My two friends and I went over to the school house and moved the rock that was holding the door closed. When we went in we used our cell phones for light, and could barely see anything. This whole time mind you, I was getting this nasty feeling in my gut that said it's time to leave NOW! Well anyways we found this old desk near the entrance that had all this weird devil worship crap on it, next to a wall that had all those demon stars written all over the place. After we all saw that I told the girls that we gotta leave now. They said they had the same nasty feeling. As we were leaving two lights from a car turned on in the church parking lot. At that point I was like OH HOT DAMN its time to get THE F*** OUT!! We ran to my friends car and the other car pulled up next to us. The guy inside asked us what we were doing here, and we said we were just messing around and honestly meant no harm. Then the guy started talking about how his little brother died their and how all these people come here all the time worshipping and crap. My friend decided to punch it and get the frick outta their. After we left we realized that on our way there we had passed the guy who had talked to us.....Creepy big time. But umm yeah thats my little story concerning evil presences and such.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont believe... until I see... his all sounds like my gramps telling me ghost stories...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


why the BLACK ones gotta be bad....RACIST!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Voted NO. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Answer is still no until I see one.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Alright since every one is sharing there storys. I didnt wont people thinking im crazy or something.

Alright one night i woke up, it was around 2-3am. I woke up because i heard a noise. So when i wake up i take a look around my room to see a black figure in my closet going through my stuff. At the time i thought it was just my bro trying to be funny. So i yelled get out, get out. He looks at me and keeps going on, then i really screamed get out. So he walks out and my bro runs in as he was walking out. I get up to look at my closet, the door is wide open.

It didnt really hit me untill the next morning. Kinda creepy.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

non-believer here. not enough time in a day to stop and convince myself they exist.







gimme hard facts, then i just might.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Are you telling me, when your laying there in the pitch black hearing all those noises, you never really thought there might be.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sure there are MANY non believers out there.....I used to be one!!!! For the record I was raised Christian but I'm now Agnostic. I would never have thought twice about it until it happend. I only tell that story to.......Well no one except my brother and you guys.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Hasn,t there been a few ghosts caught on camera


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah i believe so. On scifi channel they have ghost hunteres. Im not sure on what days though.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ronzz said:


> Hasn,t there been a few ghosts caught on camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orbs dont count









And with the works of photoshop, people wont believe.

Besides the experiences are far better than pictures/videos could ever do. Most of all, convincing.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Very true, most orbs are just reflection off of dust.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Besides the experiences are far better than pictures/videos could ever do. Most of all, convincing.[snapback]1182899[/snapback]​


In fact, experiences are as subjective and personal as it can be - the value of experiences as far as proof is concerned, is null...


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Dude! ghosts are real! if they werent, then no one would ever make the word "ghosts" plus i seen it b4.....fricken weird...me and my brother seen it. Anyway, if u really wanna see ghosts, Go to the Walter Reeves Medical center in DC, its sooo fricken haunted, my friend went there and he saw his breath cuz it was soo cold, and outside was 90 degrees!! its an abandoned place too, used to be where veterans went to during the war. Anyway, there is this game u play where u kick the can and it follows u because teh ghost or spirit is playing with you. He caught that sh*t on camera!!! the guy was walking in circles! like U turns and all. still followed him where ever he went, even up hill! so, u cant say that ghosts are not real after seeing that freaky shiet.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

theanimedude said:


> Dude! ghosts are real! if they werent, then no one would ever make the word "ghosts"[snapback]1182947[/snapback]​


So I assume orks, necromancers and jedi knights also inhabit this earth, as there are words for them as well







Sorry to say it, but that line of reasoning is pretty out of touch with reality.

I've never seen _any_ convincing evidence that ghosts do exist: eery feelings, strange sounds, spooky stories, vague photo's and similar certainly don't classify as evidence.
I'm not saying it doesn't exist: but I'm not going believe in things until its existence has been proven.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > Dude! ghosts are real! if they werent, then no one would ever make the word "ghosts"[snapback]1182947[/snapback]​
> ...


actually Ghost emit a negative energy that is why they are cold. Well, why dont you go down to the Walter Reeves Medical center and say its not haunted..... And plus jedi was created for entertainment purposes....duh....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Besides the experiences are far better than pictures/videos could ever do. Most of all, convincing.[snapback]1182899[/snapback]​
> ...


Personal? Hardly, care to explain how I had a shared experience with my friend in the theatre? I know what I saw, but she's the one that came up to me and was like "Did you see that?!" If its personal, then why did she experience the same thing as me without me saying a word?

Im not the only one whos experienced "George" our ghost in the theatre. Lots of people have. Most have had their first experience when I was there with them.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > Dude! ghosts are real! if they werent, then no one would ever make the word "ghosts"[snapback]1182947[/snapback]​
> ...


You're right, the world is flat


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


right on!









Technology is probably too primitive to be able to scientifically prove ghosts. for now, u just gotta exp it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

theanimedude said:


> actually Ghost emit a negative energy that is why they are cold. Well, why dont you go down to the Walter Reeves Medical center and say its not haunted..... [snapback]1182963[/snapback]​


It's not exactly around the corner, so I have to decline... But I've been to so-called haunted places in the past, and the only reason they may be spooky is because of all the stories told about them, and/or the associations that come with it - if you walk around in an old house in which you know people were killed, or see a monument or place that has a chilling story, of course it gives you the creeps (or goosebumps, or a cold shiver running down your spine, etc. etc. etc.) That has nothing to do with being haunted: mind-tricks and basic biological responses to certain external stimulae: no more, no less.
I could make my house a haunted place and make people believe it, if I'd care - all you need is a good story, some convincing historical 'evidence' and a couple of cool props to spice up the place...

In case you missed that, that Jedi thing I mentioned was just an example to illustrate my point - just because there's a word for a certain thing doesn't make it real...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

All you guys do entirely too much acid


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> All you guys do entirely too much acid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I said I've seen them...not that they were attacking me...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > All you guys do entirely too much acid
> ...


Actually your story literally gave me the chills..

I've yet to experience it myself; so I remain a bit sceptical, but all the stories in this thread have me wondering


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Does anyone have an explanation for the 'orbs' and orange triangle thingies with trails / tails that show up in pictures taken at cemetarys? Because someone told me about those, and I was skeptical till I took my own set of photos at a cemetary at night.... Creepy.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

ALRIGHT, P-fury trip to the cemetary....!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> ALRIGHT, P-fury trip to the cemetary....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wooohoo!!! hell yeaz!!! get drunk 1st cuz its more fun when u're drunk....


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

mrbmum33 said:


> I once woke up from a deep sleep to find a infinatly dark "shadow" to the left of my bed. I just froze with instant fear realizing that the "shadow" was not part of my normal life. It's hard to explain but the "shadow" was cold, not the whole room just the "shadow". *This sounds crazy but I just knew it was Satan*....I don't know how I knew but I was 100% confident that it was Lucifer. It was like looking into a black hole.
> [snapback]1181414[/snapback]​


You must have done something realy evil in the past to have satan come and visit you.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

theanimedude said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > ALRIGHT, P-fury trip to the cemetary....!
> ...


Then youd really piss yourself


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Does anyone have an explanation for the 'orbs' and orange triangle thingies with trails / tails that show up in pictures taken at cemetarys? Because someone told me about those, and I was skeptical till I took my own set of photos at a cemetary at night.... Creepy.
> [snapback]1183016[/snapback]​


Orange triangle things? As for the streaks of orange light...it could be a reflection of your flash that hit something like a fly.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Actually, P-fury TRIP to Ms. Natt's former high school..!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

wooohoo!!! i heard that during an exorcism, the 1st thing they use is Pee and Poo. kinda weird huh..


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I heard u can contact ghosts by doing a OUIGI board my dad reckons he done one when he was younger and a masssive wooden wardrobe got thrown on the floor and no-one touched it







.He always warns me not to mess with them,maybe i will one day as a experiment. I have heard other stuff like people have gone insane or killed themselves after doing one!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have an explanation for the 'orbs' and orange triangle thingies with trails / tails that show up in pictures taken at cemetarys? Because someone told me about those, and I was skeptical till I took my own set of photos at a cemetary at night.... Creepy.
> ...


Yeah I don't know, a lot of the pictures had a pefectly shaped orange triangle, which had a trail or tail or something behind it, which had various lengths, but was about 3 feet long.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, I have heard of those too... They say that they are actually spirits of some sort...

Its pretty kool... I heard that you cannot catch them on digi cams though...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ghosts are really ppl from the past and future, occasionally a small rift opens in the space time continuum and the ppl occupying that space in the past and future partially phase into our timeline thus we just see transperant images or just hear sounds or see shadows, because their not quite in phase with our space time


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Ghosts are really ppl from the past and future, occasionally a small rift opens in the space time continuum and the ppl occupying that space in the past and future partially phase into our timeline thus we just see transperant images or just hear sounds or see shadows, because their not quite in phase with our space time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually makes sense...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

How do you explain ouija boards as i have heard of people dying of starange ways after playing this game.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> How do you explain ouija boards as i have heard of people dying of starange ways after playing this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> How do you explain ouija boards as i have heard of people dying of starange ways after playing this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouija boards :laugh: Thats your mind going to the letters and making out what you want or know the answer to be.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > How do you explain ouija boards as i have heard of people dying of starange ways after playing this game.
> ...


umm ok


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Dan, I mean those boards are BS... not you









But I could be wrong... I think Ms. Natt said it right...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hey karen ... your stories about george, one of them got submitted to theshadowlands.net

San Jose - Independence High School - In the large theater there is a presence named "George". Legend has it he fell off one of the catwalks while working. Now his spirit haunts the theater. Lights switch on and off during presentations done for students, seats pull down and come up when no one is sitting next to you, and if alone in the theater practicing for a show, "George" loves to play lighting tricks on you. Fact is no one has ever died in that theatre. No Janitors are ever allowed to go up there nor do they have reason too. The history however, behind George is he has been ever present since the has been built. No one really knows where he comes from or what the history of the land is or anything...though there is a basic story that does float around. So far our George has three figures...The first being there was the business like man figure that was standing up against the wall. The second time George appeared, it was to the actors - [techs never saw him that night] however actors kept complaining about a little boy running around backstage trying to catch his toy ball. The last sighting that has happened was about a year ago witnessed by 2 people who where alone in the building. It was of a very large man and he sat down and filled up the aisle of the house ...which is about 2 and 1/2 to 3 feet wide. A week later after seeing this one of the witnesses was in the lighting booth. and reports, �My friend and I were coming down the stairs of the lighting booth to go talk to our teacher, who was at the other end of the building...no where near the stage or house [where the audience sits], as we got half way down the whole booth started shaking violently. Us thinking it was an earthquake ran and got the heck out of there. We went to our teachers office, which is located in the same building, and asked her if she felt an earthquake or anything. She looked at us and said, "No, what are you talking about?" Since then...George has managed to become more violent here and there...he never harms anyone...however he still continues to play his usual tricks.�

http://theshadowlands.net/places/california2.htm


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, that site is kool... i wanna experience it...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> hey karen ... your stories about george, one of them got submitted to theshadowlands.net
> 
> San Jose - Independence High School - In the large theater there is a presence named "George". Legend has it he fell off one of the catwalks while working. Now his spirit haunts the theater. Lights switch on and off during presentations done for students, seats pull down and come up when no one is sitting next to you, and if alone in the theater practicing for a show, "George" loves to play lighting tricks on you. Fact is no one has ever died in that theatre. No Janitors are ever allowed to go up there nor do they have reason too. The history however, behind George is he has been ever present since the has been built. No one really knows where he comes from or what the history of the land is or anything...though there is a basic story that does float around. So far our George has three figures...The first being there was the business like man figure that was standing up against the wall. The second time George appeared, it was to the actors - [techs never saw him that night] however actors kept complaining about a little boy running around backstage trying to catch his toy ball. The last sighting that has happened was about a year ago witnessed by 2 people who where alone in the building. It was of a very large man and he sat down and filled up the aisle of the house ...which is about 2 and 1/2 to 3 feet wide. A week later after seeing this one of the witnesses was in the lighting booth. and reports, �My friend and I were coming down the stairs of the lighting booth to go talk to our teacher, who was at the other end of the building...no where near the stage or house [where the audience sits], as we got half way down the whole booth started shaking violently. Us thinking it was an earthquake ran and got the heck out of there. We went to our teachers office, which is located in the same building, and asked her if she felt an earthquake or anything. She looked at us and said, "No, what are you talking about?" Since then...George has managed to become more violent here and there...he never harms anyone...however he still continues to play his usual tricks.�
> 
> ...


That page is awesome. Lots of cool stories to read, whether they're true or not


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

my friend's cousin said that when she did a ouiji board her best friend got f*cked up. Her mean uncle took over her body and she started talking like her uncle, manly voice on a women's body and they had to get her exorcised and stuff, this was in portugal. So yeah.......explain that please....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Who knows what happened... you dont even know...

for all you know, it was a nice story that you friend told you...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Spirits, not ghosts...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I took a pic in Belize a couple of weeks ago, and a ghost came out in it! I was all alone in the room, just testing out the camera, learning the f-stops & stuff, and something really weird came out in it! Freaked the sh*t outta me. I'm gonna download the picture tonight from my camera if I have time...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Please DO... i gotta see it...


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i heard ouigi boards work :agh and there too dangerous to mess with


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

at the lexean brothers hospital aka saint louis university hospital

is where an exorsisum happend they have the hole floor closed off

pepole hear stainge noises at night like a little boy crying 
scary


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

aaron07_20 said:


> Spirits, not ghosts...
> [snapback]1184869[/snapback]​


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's the pic of the ghost I was telling you about yesterday! Freaked the sh*t outta me...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WTF?!?!? damn man.. is that really your pic?!?!? TOTALLY AWESOME!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

I think he's hitting a 3 iron?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nope


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Here's the pic of the ghost I was telling you about yesterday! Freaked the sh*t outta me...
> [snapback]1185931[/snapback]​


That's a cool picture for sure








No ghost, though - long exposure time probably...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

come on... so it just looked like a guy walking by?!?!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> WTF?!?!? damn man.. is that really your pic?!?!? TOTALLY AWESOME!!
> [snapback]1185990[/snapback]​


Yeah, my pic - I was in Belize at the end of last month, at Villas at Banyan Bay, you can look up the room pics and probably see that they are the same as the pic I have for proof that I know where this pic was taken...freaky stuff, right? I didn't sleep right for a week...

OK, I think I took this far enough....sorry, didn't mean to pull a mean trick on anyone or make them look silly - I just wanted to show how pics can be manipulated to show "proof" of a ghost. That's actually my girlfriend in the pic...I had the camera set to a really sloooow shutter speed b/c I was just testing it out and she happened to walk by and go look out the door, and because of the slow shutter speed that's how she came out, while the rest of the room came out fine b/c it wasn't moving. It may look like a ghost, and coupled with a story of "oh my god, I was alone & look what came out!" makes it even more convincing, but it's just a function of the camera...

Apologies again to anybody & everybody...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the pic of the ghost I was telling you about yesterday! Freaked the sh*t outta me...
> ...


That's right! You posted this while I was explaning...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


I have to say again it's looks great - definitely good enough to convince a good number of people


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damn YOU... i was so mystified...

you ruined my happiness









you suck


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

there is no such thing as ghost its the devil, when i was little i would see alot of crazy sh*t the doors would open and close by themself, i would hear screaming and hear thing scraching the walls, i would see black figures, i see people pass by fast that only i can see i seen other thing i dont wana say. i have seen so much sh*t i still see thing sometimes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

really? awesome... tell us a story with details please...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i believe in the ouigi board. I played it once and it convinced me. Then i also did research online about and even told my parents about it and to make a long story short, its better not to play with it than to play with it. Reason for that is because basically you just invite and random ghost/spirit to guide your soul to find answers. Now we all know there are the evil and good spirits/ghost. Now these ghost/spirits can leave/detattch or linger around your body after you tell them their services has been completed and that they can depart from you. And evil ghost/spirits can do harm (not physical) and influence you to do bad things.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I wasnt convinced because as it was said earlier, you cant capture them on digital media







But even still you could tell it was on a slow shutter speed


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


I beg to differ....you can at least capture orbs on digital media. I've done it. I'll look for the pics. It was reaaly odd cause you can see orbs but when you zoom on them its like something was there but you can clearly see there is nothing there to reflect light. I thought my lens was dirty but the orbs change position and some even change color and are in different places the next snap. I soon learneed that my house has a lonnnnnng history to it.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I had an experience like the closet one. I woke up in the middle of the night for no apparent reason whatsoever, I just shot straight up in a sitting position and looked to the left of me and next to my dresser was an image of a girl/woman just standing there kinda looking at me. I was really blurryeyed I thought it was my wife so I said "Hey honey what are you doing?". She didnt answer so I said it again, still no answer. I was about to say it again when I looked over next to me and my wife was dead asleep next to me. I looked back and whatever was there was gone. Whatever it was didnt do anything it just stood there kinda looking at me. Freaked the crap out of me. But I went back to sleep like 5 min. later no problem. Wierd huh?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Most "orbs" are really reflections of light flashing of dust. I guess you just have to know your "orbs" haha to know if there real or not.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

jk3 said:


> at the lexean brothers hospital aka saint louis university hospital
> 
> is where an exorsisum happend they have the hole floor closed off
> 
> ...


http://www.prairieghosts.com/exorcist.html

that boy was used in the idea about the very first exorcism movie.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ghosts are real without a doubt.
wes


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i just dont like the thought of possesion and all that.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

teamevil said:


> there is no such thing as ghost its the devil, when i was little i would see alot of crazy sh*t the doors would open and close by themself, i would hear screaming and hear thing scraching the walls, i would see black figures, i see people pass by fast that only i can see i seen other thing i dont wana say. i have seen so much sh*t i still see thing sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get some help. Seriously.

http://www.drrebeccawatters.com/


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Fido said:


> teamevil said:
> 
> 
> > there is no such thing as ghost its the devil, when i was little i would see alot of crazy sh*t the doors would open and close by themself, i would hear screaming and hear thing scraching the walls, i would see black figures, i see people pass by fast that only i can see i seen other thing i dont wana say. i have seen so much sh*t i still see thing sometimes
> ...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Fido said:


> teamevil said:
> 
> 
> > there is no such thing as ghost its the devil, when i was little i would see alot of crazy sh*t the doors would open and close by themself, i would hear screaming and hear thing scraching the walls, i would see black figures, i see people pass by fast that only i can see i seen other thing i dont wana say. i have seen so much sh*t i still see thing sometimes
> ...


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

First of all we don't see with our eyes, hear with our ears, smell with our nose or taste with our tongue. Our brain does it all, those things just take in input.

The scientific journal Science ran an article about ghosts. When someone dies violently, molecules are sprayed into the atmosphere where they can remain for a long time. When you enter these places you take in the molecules and your brain gives you a sense of the individual from which the molecules originated.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosts are really ppl from the past and future, occasionally a small rift opens in the space time continuum and the ppl occupying that space in the past and future partially phase into our timeline thus we just see transperant images or just hear sounds or see shadows, because their not quite in phase with our space time :rasp:
> ...










WTF that doesn't make any sense at all!!! and by the way, I'm sorry to have to be the one to break this too you but Captain James T. Kirk of the Starship Enterprise is not a real person.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, i just think ghost are what people make them out to be. If u choose to believe them u do. I choose to.


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

KumbiaQueens said:


> jk3 said:
> 
> 
> > at the lexean brothers hospital aka saint louis university hospital
> ...


yes i know thats where i heard about it 
it pretty creepy i spent two nights there when i had to have my apendix
taken out i didnt hear any thing though


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I believed in ghost...and I sincerely believed I saw one...

My grandpa died 10 years before I was born...so it would be impossible for me to know what he looks like since there are no pix of him around the house. I remembered when I was 12 sleeping on the floor facing the door toward the kitchen....for some reason I woke up in the middle of the night looking straight into the kitchen area...and I saw a grayish figure standing at the door where the light switch to the kitchen is...he was short...short clean hair cut w/ his shirt tucked in...i freaked out...pulled up my blanket and pulled it back a few minutes later to check on that figured...but he was gone....

I didn't know who he was untill I talked about it w/ my mom a few years later....I asked her to described what he looked like...and it was almost picture perfect from body type...to his hair cut...to the way he dressed...


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

hey where are the pics with these orbs or whatever?

anyways, i think we all want ghosts to exist...it proves that theres an afterlife. I personally dont believe in ghosts, and if i ever had an experience with a so-called ghost, i'd figure that my mind was playing tricks on me. the brain is capable of doing some funny things.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Im bringing this thread back from the dead. As long as its not a big deal

Does anyone want to update us with more storeies or the newer people to the forum want to give there inpute on this whole thing?? im still a believer


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i believe. not typical ghosts. more of an energy. a memory, an emotion. thats energy of a type. you can feel love, it wakes you up, makes you enthusiastic etc...you can feel anger. i believe certain energies simply harbor locations without a body to inhabit. make sense?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe that I want to communicate with Jennifer Love Hewitt...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i defo do, i think thierawesome


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I was Joan Of Arc in my former life.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

non beliver.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im hope they exist
that would explain all the noises 
anything else might be kinda scary


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I firmly believe that the existence of:

Ghosts
Angels
God
Apollo
Zeus
Ra
Satan
Santa Clause

are impossible and with our present understanding of life and the universe, extremely obsolete figments of imagination produced by ingnorance and fear.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

fcuk no! its BS people are have to much imagination or the urge to tell scary stories"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i just looked at the vote WTF dudes!! are u a bunch of girly retards!!??!!!???


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw one of these with my own too eyes, and almost wrecked my car, actually i have seen it more than 5 times always on the same spot on my parents road.






Not too mention all the orbs my buddy has caught on film, convinces me.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what the out of focus dirt on the windshield??

gimme a break, photographic "evidence" is always light, dust bad developing or something confusing the camera.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> what the out of focus dirt on the windshield??
> 
> gimme a break, photographic "evidence" is always light, dust bad developing or something confusing the camera.


Yeah that is a smudge on the windshield.

Idk man, i guess u cant believe in it till you experience it.

What do u mean something confusing the camera? how can it confuse the cam?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well not confuse in the literal sense, but sharp light's, out of focus objects, rapid movement etc that makes the camera produce faulty images.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry but i'm not a believer of ghosts, spirits or a soul. When you die you no longer feel, see, hear or smell anything as there is only nothingness. Your body (which is the only thing that makes you a living individual creature) simply decomposes and rots away. Everything eventually goes back into the Earth. Nothing more and nothing less to it.

However saying this, I understand other people's views on this subject. Each to their own beliefs.


----------

